# Tamron/Sigma Lens Dealer in Mumbai



## anirbandd (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi all,

I am planning to buy a 70-300 Canon Mount lens.. I looked around in Kolkata, but none of the dealers seem to have stock of either of Sigma/Tamron, and were not sure about when they'll arrive. 
My parents are visiting Mumbai the next week... I know there are some good shops for dSLR accessories, in Mumbai, but i hadnt seen any of them while i had been there on my last two trips [we were staying in Colaba].. 

It would be very helpful if you guys could help me out with some shop names... Cheap and reliable shops [*Tax Invoice MUST*]

Thanks for reading! 

i am also open to Online buying, provided the seller is trusted/any TDF member has done transaction.

no one??


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 4, 2013)

you can get it from jjmehta.com or people say that the lane near station have the most shops..dont remember...gola lane,metro galli or something of this sort of name


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 5, 2013)

i saw jjmehta's listing on their site... their prices are a lot higher than ebay listings... 

and which station are you talking about??


----------



## sandynator (Apr 3, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i saw jjmehta's listing on their site... their prices are a lot higher than ebay listings...
> 
> and which station are you talking about??



Sorry for bumping old thread but have you been to *D.N. Road, Fort, Mumbai*?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 3, 2013)

prices are higher.. am getting from ebay. 

thanks for the help though


----------



## sandynator (Apr 3, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> prices are higher.. am getting from ebay.
> 
> thanks for the help though



No idea about lens & dslr stuff but we get P&S Cameras for very cheap rates there.
Anyways good luck bro.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 3, 2013)

u can try Flipkart also


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2013)

flipkart is costly for lens and dslr


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 3, 2013)

flipkart for lens and slr is a strict no-no..


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2013)

which one is more VFM:

Tamron AF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 Di LD Macro Autofocus Lens With Manufacturer Warranty | eBay

OR 

SIGMA 70-300mm f4-5.6DG MACRO LENS | eBay

please help!!

overall image quality is most important..

suggestions from people who have used this lens will be highly appreciated


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2013)

^go with Tamron...bcoz of service centers availabilty as compared to Sigma


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2013)

nno SC in kolkata/west bengal.. i'm hoping the things dont break or require any kind of service...


----------



## anirbandd (May 29, 2013)

Mods may lock thread


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2013)

^^which lens u got finally?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 1, 2013)

finalised the Tammy. 

will be buying through eBay in a few weeks. prices are MUCH higher locally.


----------

